# Omega 120 vintage diver



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*Omega 120 vintage diver*


View Advert


Hi,

I'm interested in buying a Omega 120 if anyone has one they might be thinking of selling. Thanks, Derek




*Advertiser*

degsey



*Date*

01/02/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

